# 4/4 late report w/ Cosson gigs



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Jim called and wanted to start working on his fish fry supply and I was happy to help. My old man just happened to get into town a few hours prior so we took him on his first boat gigging trip. We had a blast as always, Thanks again Jim! Had to call it a night around midnight, after driving all day dad was pretty beat. Found a couple fish buried up to their eyeballs, was a bit windy in spots, but we managed a few. Itching to get back out there soon. With all this rain im sure the water is a bit stained in spots.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and a good photo too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*flounder trip*

Hey Nick, 
I appreciate the help a gettin them fish, I went last night again 4-21-15 after all that rain and sure glad I have HPS lights, got 7 and picked up 28 blue crabs, now have 15 fish in the freezer for the fish fry, need about 15 more! all legal fish but nothing to brag about, largest being 15".


----------



## brunsonc (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty work Jim, that is a nice mess of fish! Lets get out there again soon.
I went last night wading for a very short 45 min trip down the road, was about all my foot could take, jacked it up somehow over the weekend. Saw a few tracks, no fish, but I saw a whole mess of crabs. Some of the largest Blue crabs I have ever seen, almost made me want to run back to the house and get my net. Water was fairly clear, but more stained out deep.


----------

